# Looking for photo of pre-war BI liner



## Roy Fox (Dec 2, 2006)

In 1952 I was shipped home from Mombassa as passenger on a BI liner. Her name is long gone but from recollection she would have to have been of pre-war vintage. Anyone with a decent photo from that era I'd love to receive an email copy for a family compilation. 
Roy Fox


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Roy,

Have a look at the B I fleet list *here* and if you are then able to recollect the vessel's name, we will find a photograph for you fairly quickly. (Thumb)


----------



## KYRENIA (Aug 10, 2007)

Roy, if it wasn`t KENYA or UGANDA built 1951/52, probably on of the "M" class, MULBERA?


----------



## Roy Fox (Dec 2, 2006)

Gulpers said:


> Roy,
> 
> Have a look at the B I fleet list *here* and if you are then able to recollect the vessel's name, we will find a photograph for you fairly quickly. (Thumb)


Thanks Gulpers. I've already searched the BI ship list but, as I said, after nearly 60 years there is no chance of me recalling the ship's name. BI names never really rolled off the tongue, did they?! Particularly to a simple British Tanker Co man. For what its worth the ship I'm looking for would almost certainly be in the 1930-1939 group or maybe 1940-1949.


----------



## Roy Fox (Dec 2, 2006)

KYRENIA said:


> Roy, if it wasn`t KENYA or UGANDA built 1951/52, probably on of the "M" class, MULBERA?


1951-52 much too young. Definitely would have been steam not motor.


----------



## KYRENIA (Aug 10, 2007)

Roy, the two i mentioned were steamships. Could have been the earlier KENYA built 1930. Pictures in the liner gallery.
Cheers, John.


----------



## Bearwood (Oct 13, 2005)

*Mulbera*

I've got a phot of the Mulbera - my father served on her in 1937 - Refrigeraton Engineer. Will scan and post if required.


----------



## tom e kelso (May 1, 2005)

Roy,

It might help you to narrow the ships down, if you can remember whether it was one-class, in which case it would be MADURA,MANTOLA,MATIANA 
or MULBERA. Assuming that you would remember some of the onboard facilities, none of the foregoing had a proper swimming pool, a wooden-framed canvas swimming-bath being erected on the after-deck, least on the Mombasa/Aden and Aden/Suez sectors.



However, since you mention the 1948/9 era, it is possible that you sailed on the then recently built KENYA and UGANDA. These ships were two-class, i.e. First and Tourist, and in comparison, decidedly "palatial". In particular, each class had its own proper tiled swimming pool. Unlike the "M" class, they each had an excellent Goanese 4-piece dance-band which divided their time equally between both classes.

If you have dates of your Mombasa departure, or London arrival, I have a contact who might be able to identify which vessel it is, and then we can look for a photograph

Tom


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Excellent work Tom. (Applause)


----------



## KYRENIA (Aug 10, 2007)

Tom, as mentioned above, KENYA and UGANDA were built 1951/52.
Cheers John.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

> Tom, as mentioned above, KENYA and UGANDA were built 1951/52.
> Cheers John.


 (EEK)

Excellent work John too! (Applause)


----------



## Roy Fox (Dec 2, 2006)

KYRENIA said:


> Roy, the two i mentioned were steamships. Could have been the earlier KENYA built 1930. Pictures in the liner gallery.
> Cheers, John.


1930"s Kenya looks as close to the ship I'm looking for as memory permits. It will certainly do for the story I'm putting together for my grandchildren. Many thanks John. Also to all those who've done so much to try and help me on this matter. Greately appreciated.


----------



## tom e kelso (May 1, 2005)

*Looking for photos of BI liner*

Roy,

You mention a similarity to the 1930 KENYA. This ship and her sister,KARANJA, were apart from wartime service, wholly employed on service between Bombay and Durban, via East African ports. Unless you sailed to Durban and then joined a Union-Castle/Ellerman/ Bullard King vessel for the onward voyage to UK, I still think it would be one of MANTOLA,MULBERA,MATIANA or MADURA

Tom


----------



## Kaskazi (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm late, but add BI's Modasa to your list if you are still looking.


----------

